

Phusion Passenger Enterprise released - ninh
http://blog.phusion.nl/2012/08/01/phusion-passenger-enterprise-released/
Or go directly to https://www.phusionpassenger.com ! Excited to hear what you guys think about it.
======
swalberg
That deluxe version looks really out of place, almost as if it were thrown in
there to make the pro version look good without thinking of the people that
would be interested in something above pro.

When I put in my third server, do I have to buy the deluxe version (which
takes my annual costs from $200 to $5000)? Or do I buy up to 25 of the pro
licences to get up to 50 servers?

You may also want to consider making your commercial support offerings mesh
with the enterprise licensing. As an example I seem to have to negotiate phone
support and at best a 6 hour response time with the enterprise licencing or
get an EUR 15K support contract to get 2 hours.

~~~
ninh
_edit_ We've changed it to "custom" pricing for now, and will work on an
updated pricing table to better reflect our intention of having an SLA
included among other things. Thanks again! :)

Re: the deluxe version. Hmm, that wasn't our intention, we merely wanted to
include a plan that had the entry level SLA pricing attached to it for support
with guaranteed response-times. Apologies if it wasn't clear enough, but we'll
be sure to fix this in a future site update.

Re: third server, if you're a startup, you'd end up buying 2 startup licenses.
If you're not a startup, that'd be 2 pro licenses (or as you mentioned, buy 25
pro licenses to get up to 50 servers). Hope that clears things up a bit, it
definitely is good to get constructive feedback like this so we can try and
fix it. Much thanks! :)

------
wheaties
As feedback I wish I could say to them this: "Everything looked great until I
saw yourselves calling each other Ninjas. Chief Executive Ninja!? Bye."

At this point I might just be a bit jaded but the term ninja is about as
flattering to me as peewee. It's not that I haven't worked with "ninjas"
before and from that experience I've grown a very clear aversion to "ninja"
anything. Add to that recruiters have picked up on the term and now everyone
has to be a "ninja" to get the job. Really? Ugh.

Get rid of "ninja." Then I'll actually be able to point my boss to your
website.

~~~
ninh
Re: 'Get rid of "ninja"' Done. Please consider pointing your boss to our
website ;-) Thanks for the feedback, phusion.nl definitely needs a facelift
and we're working on that, too :)

~~~
batista
In the "Nedap story": "With activities branching into healthcare as well, it
is important for their systems to be available at all times."

I think you can afford to lose the "as well".

~~~
ninh
Agreed, updated and should be visible in the next rolled restart ;-) Thanks!

------
JonAtkinson
The first line of this post mentions:

"Phusion Passenger is an Apache and Nginx module for deploying Ruby and Python
web applications."

... yet I can't see any further mention of Python support in any of the linked
roadmap posts, or on <https://www.phusionpassenger.com/enterprise> \- does
anyone have any more information about Python support?

~~~
FooBarWidget
Python support is in beta. We've actually already supported Python since 1.0,
and it pretty much worked, but it remained an experiment and felt a little
unpolished. Today, we've officially elevated it to "beta" status, meaning that
it isn't terribly well documented yet, and may not feel as polished as Ruby
support, but generally works well. We will publish blog articles and
documentation about Python support in the near future. If you would like to
stay up to date, please subscribe to our newsletter at
<http://eepurl.com/nXXrL>

In a nutshell, you put your WSGI application code in passenger_wsgi.py. Point
the virtual host's document root to the 'public' directory, and it just works.
Very similar to Rack/Rails support, with passenger_wsgi.py substituting
config.ru. See this for an example of Django on Phusion Passenger:
<https://github.com/kwe/passenger-django-wsgi-example/>

------
NoPiece
You might consider bundling the enterprise version with union station. A
startup version with a 2 server license and union station monitoring for both
would be nice. You could also offer access to the union station beta for
anyone who buys enterprise now.

------
jolan
Why doesn't my old license transfer? /sarcasm

<http://www.modrails.com/enterprise.html>

Should probably remove this page since they share the same name and all.

~~~
FooBarWidget
In the past we had a donation campaign where users can donate arbitrary
amounts of money to us. We called it an "enterprise license" as a joke - the
"enterprise license" just gave you a fancy logo with the word "enterprise" in
it.

Phusion Passenger Enterprise is no longer a joke. It is now a real product
with real features. A while ago we started "de-joking" the old donation page.
As you can see at, the page now explicitly mentions that it's a donation. The
'enterprise.html' URL is kept to prevent links from breaking, but we may
change that as well in the future to reduce confusion.

That said, we're grateful to all the people who have donated and supported us.
Our Startup license type is our way to support other startups.

~~~
equalarrow
Unfortunately, I cannot even get to the page - after a long wait, I get
nothing. :( Guess I'll check back later today.

~~~
FooBarWidget
Doh, looks we're getting much more traffic than we expected. Working on it.

EDIT: fixed now, server ran out of memory and swap.

------
tinco
If you think blog posts are boring you can skip to our awesome launch page
here: <https://phusionpassenger.com>

We're excited to hear what you think about it.

~~~
asg
In general very nicely done, but the $4999 option with every detail negotiable
seems a bit amateurish. "Lets throw a number and see what sticks"

Having said that, the intention is, I imagine, noble. You want to be, and be
seen, to be flexible and willing to work with your customer. But I think the
way its presented will come across as wishy-washy.

I like the design, thought it may be a little busy at times. But certainly eye
catching.

~~~
Ruphin
The Deluxe option is there to indicate that we have special offerings for
large volume customers. If your yearly license fee would surpass the $4999
mark, feel free to contact us and negotiate a different set of license terms.

------
davidw
How is this going to interact with the open source version, going forward?

~~~
FooBarWidget
We will continue to develop the open source version. All changes in the open
source version will end up in Enterprise, but Enterprise will have more
features. We intend on making a living out of this so by buying Enterprise you
will directly sponsor development of the open source version.

~~~
mlitwiniuk
Maybe you could create some kind of comparission table? Because it take some
time now to understand what for I'm supposed to be paying for (and as long as
passenger runs on few of my servers, it would be my pleasure to thank you for
passenger by buying a license).

~~~
ninh
Aaah, we initially considered stacking the open source version against the
enterprise version in a comparison table, but due to some previously made
design choices, were unable to fit the column properly in time! Instead, we
opted to drop that column in favor of being able to launch today and
potentially fix in a future update.

Considering the feedback from this thread, it definitely looks like something
we need to fit back in and will be among the things we'll work on for the next
iteration/deploy. Thanks for the feedback and kind words, it's much
appreciated seeing as we've been working on this for a while now; it easily
becomes hard to look at things with a fresh pair of eyes after a while, which
is definitely needed for giving a good first impression imo.

~~~
chuyeow
Hongli, Ninh, I've always loved Passenger (it's running almost all of my Rails
apps) and am happy to see you guys try to get paid directly for all the effort
that went into Passenger.

I just wanted to add my voice that I think it'll be useful for developers to
know what you guys intend to do with the open source version now that you've
the Enterprise version. A comparison table like mlitwiniuk mentioned would be
useful.

Would also like to know when the open source version of Passenger 4.0 will be
available so I can decide whether to pay for a few Enterprise licenses now or
hold on.

~~~
mlitwiniuk
+1 for ETA. Also - there is one thing more, that is unclear - I know, that you
will not limit functionality of OS Passenger and it's still fully legit to use
current version, but it would be great, if you could exclusively mark it
somewhere, that this wouldn't be unclear. Or just create some kind of FAQ. You
know - after all MANY people are using your software and once you've decided
to start offering paid version, there are doubts about future etc

~~~
Ruphin
Hey mlitwiniuk, those are some very good suggestions. For version 2 of the
site, we will make sure to include a FAQ.

For now we just want to make clear that Passenger Open Source will remain a
fully legit product, and it will never be limited in functionality to increase
sales on our paid products.

